# Best aerial lift ?



## Don Peters (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this site & new to the tree care business. I've found a lot of useful information here! It really sounds like you guys know what you're talking about! I am 39 years old & just figured out what I love doing. better late than never I guess. I'm a tool & die maker by trade while doing tree care on the side, looking to do tree care full time in the near future. I'm looking for a bucket truck with chip dump. Which is the best aerial lift out there, High Ranger, Altec, Aerial Lift of Conn., Teco's , Lift All.etc... As much information as I can get on this subject would be very helpful. 
Thanks.


----------



## John Stewart (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey
I'm 39 also and you just can't get there as fast anymore! So if you are not climbing at least 3-4 times a week you need to go tall on your bucket! If you are buying new go with the Altec E70. 75ft of working height but it is big bucks so you better work it everyday. If you are going used just make sure it goes over center!
Keep climbing were not that old yet!
John


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 12, 2004)

Welcome to site. Personally I prefer Hi-ranger lift. Probably the priciest of those listed but I have used most and felt most stable in hi ranger. Seemed to me to be the fastest of those listed also.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Sep (Jun 13, 2004)

Are company has ran several differant lifts, a couple of years ago we bought an aerial lift of ct. We bought an aerial lift because we felt that it was the best built unit on the market. One example of this is that the altec booms have about six grease fittings on them, while the aerial lift has about twenty. While this is great for fleet use, we run our unit and are happy to maintain it so it will last for years, after the altec was worn out. Another major factor that made us go with the aerial lift is that the people who are building the unit are the ones selling it to you. Every unit is custom built not mass produced, the people who built your unit, will be the ones who also do the units yearly inspection. We purchased a sixty two foot remount from them and can't be happier with it. The side reach is awesome with 53ft of side reach and being able to go over center. Another tree service in the area also run an Aerial lift, theirs is 18 years old and hasn't needed any major work.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2004)

The Aerial Lift of CT are VERY good units. Altecs? so-so.

Haven't worked from a hi-ranger, so I can't comment there.

FWIW, I have a 34 year old Skyworker in the yard that STILL works hard every day, and always passes inpection.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm glad to hear these comments on the Aerial Lift of Conn.

If I was to buy a knuckle boom, they would be high on my list, but I am just basing my comments only from the ads and window shopping.

I did run into a utility crew once that spoke very highly of the unit, reliable, well built boom that had many hours left on it compared to other brands, when their number came up to be sold off to the auction crowd.

I think A.L. of Conn. also has one of those elavator units. If I remember right they originated that design, when it first came out it wasn't popular at the time.

I'm kinda of the odd man out on these boom discussions because I use an Elliott boom, they are not as popular as the knuckles. It would be nice to have both styles.

I can pass this along, a friend of mine has a Reach - All that I have rented when I get in a pinch, it does not go over center on the lower boom and I find this to be a very limiting when it comes to manuvering and positioning. An over center unit would be a definate plus for doing tree work.

Larry


----------



## kurtztree (Jun 13, 2004)

The new high rangers XT 55 we have at work are slow compared to the altecs LR IV. Never used Aerial lift of Conn. Seen them they have more cables then altec or high rangers. Dont know how often you have to change them.


----------



## arboromega (Jun 14, 2004)

aerial lift of conn can take a beating and just keep going, but i do like the altec hydraulic controls better - more ergonomic for one hand operation.


----------



## rich_mohogany (Feb 3, 2009)

*Aerial Lifting Equipment*

There's a lot of information about aerial lifting equipment at http://www.boom-scissor-lift.com/faq

You can learn about articulated and telescopic booms as well as scissor lifts. 

http://www.boom-scissor-lift.com/faq


----------



## motor (Feb 3, 2009)

This is about the same as a "which truck is better" discussion. All makes and models have their flaws. Ultimately you need to purchase a unit that has a good reputation and good support in you location.

Try to stick with the big names: Versalift, Terex, Altec, Lift All. I myself like the Altec units just due to the design and configuration.

Actually right now Lift All makes the fastest lift designed for your type of work.

Stay away from the obslete, older makes. While you can get them cheap it doesn't save you sqaut when the thing breaks and you have to spend days finding parts for the thing.

Find a unit with the configuration, working height and articulation you need and you'll do ok. Save yourself some headaches and make sure to have an OSHA/ANSI inspection and dielectric test done prior to purchase.


----------



## John464 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Motor,

How do you feel about http://www.mat-3.com/ 

A telescoping upper boom make it real nice design in terms of working the tree. Ever worked on one of them?


----------



## motor (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope, can't say that I have. So I've never seen one up close. They definitely have Hi-Ranger styling from what I've seen in there adds. If they do what I think they do, engineering of HR parts, then they're probably good units.

One of the drawbacks I'd be worried about is the extension system. That adds a lot of extra parts in there that if they failed could lead to some big $$ in repair. Your adding another cylinder, extra hoses, extra valve bank, cat-track for hoses and wear pads. One thing I see a lot of when telescopic devices are used in the tree work industry is that debris can sometimes enter the boom and get so packed in there that causes some major damage. I don't know how these units are setup so I can't say if this could happen here, just food for thought.

In my opinion I'd stick with straight articulated, simple, durable, and easy to maintain. But that's just my opinion it may work great for certain people.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an older AL of C and love it. I had it inspected a few years ago and the rods replaced at the same time. It is an 1985 model on a 1998 truck that is low miles and low hours. The inspectors from AL of C told me to keep it greased and use it with common sence and it would outlast the truck. I have used the High Ranger xt (the one with the square boom but it was 12 years ago, it was a good bucket also but I have to admit the one I could run the best and get the most out of was an Asplundh bucket. They are all good units now but as mentioned some newer scoping stuff would probly be the bomb. Good luck.


----------



## lxt (Feb 3, 2009)

Aerial Lift & High ranger are the top 2!! altec is ok but had some rear boom pin wear problems after only a year of working the unit!

these are the top 3 for the industry....Lift All.. does make a nice lift & in my opinion is underrated.




LXT.............


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 3, 2009)

Stay away from the obslete, older makes. While you can get them cheap it doesn't save you sqaut when the thing breaks and you have to spend days finding parts for the thing.


Yeah. Like Teco. What a chunk of junk.


----------



## treebilly (Feb 4, 2009)

the company I work for just bought 2 sixty foot hi-rangers and we love them. I was running an old asplundh LR50 ( 79 boom on a 87 truck) that didn`t have an over center lower boom. It was slower and not near as pretty to look at , but still very reliable. The only problem I see with the hi-ranger is the width from boom to edge of basket. it`s a little harder to snake around on a trim job. That and I can`t stand that beeper when moving the out-riggers.


----------



## teamtree (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an altec and I really like it (65' wh).

If I was going to buy another lift...I would look the MAT-3 (or something like that) over real good. It is a really nice set up and I wish I would have run one around the block before I spent 100G on an altec.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2009)

Having worked out of most including the baslewood early asplundh made booms
I own a high ranger old has its quirks but gets the job done, if I could have my
pick of booms it would most likely be an elliot.


----------



## rich_mohogany (Apr 5, 2009)

*What about Grove boom lifts?*

Here's a Grove manilift that I am thinking about purchasing. This will be mainly used for trimming very tall trees.

I've never owned a grove before, but I have heard good things about them. 

http://www.boom-scissor-lift.com/Boom-Lifts/2002-Grove-A125J

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

rich_mohogany said:


> Here's a Grove manilift that I am thinking about purchasing. This will be mainly used for trimming very tall trees.
> 
> I've never owned a grove before, but I have heard good things about them.
> 
> ...



A huge factor it must be hauled and at 47000 lbs hmmmmmmm can you say very limited better be on hard surface!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 5, 2009)

arbor omega said:


> aerial lift of conn can take a beating and just keep going, but i do like the altec hydraulic controls better - more ergonomic for one hand operation.



o you mean wen you want to go up you go down yup i don that tom trees


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 5, 2009)

*aerial lift*

The hi ranger is an excellent BOOM, if it has over center capabilities


As always, choose used equipment wisely!!!

Also, do you plan to work ALONE, or down a BLVD? 

Otherwise, why would you want a aerial lift AND a chip box???


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

the hi ranger xt is a nice unit but when you have the booms side to side it can make manuvering a little difficult on trims compared to the design of the a l o conn. keep in mind that those hoses being tucked into the elbow make it impossible to change yourself(on the xt). we just spent $12g on the boom alone because it had to go to deuco to get the hoses changed. if it were a a l o conn i couldve done it myself. the pistol grip is nice but the bucket is deeper wich again leads to problems in tight spots. altec seem to crank out a new boom every few years while a l o conn has been the same since it came out . also im told that if you get too floppy in an LR4 or 5 , you can snap the hyd. fitting off the elbow cyl. . stay away from the old hiranger linesman booms there not over center and stink imo the company that makes the mat-3 started out making parts for the hi ranger so thats why they look simalar. personally i would never get into a telescopic boom, because ive seen to many log loaders fall out the end after a few years. dont get a skyworker or a strat-o-tower . they have been blacklisted by osha if you use one you better have a good life insurance policy. my dad had 2 skyworkers and 1 of the came down on him twice luckily the boom fell into limbs and caught him. another man we knew wasnt so lucky when his strat-o threw him into a street


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> the hi ranger xt is a nice unit but when you have the booms side to side it can make manuvering a little difficult on trims compared to the design of the a l o conn. keep in mind that those hoses being tucked into the elbow make it impossible to change yourself(on the xt). we just spent $12g on the boom alone because it had to go to deuco to get the hoses changed. if it were a a l o conn i couldve done it myself. the pistol grip is nice but the bucket is deeper wich again leads to problems in tight spots. altec seem to crank out a new boom every few years while a l o conn has been the same since it came out . also im told that if you get too floppy in an LR4 or 5 , you can snap the hyd. fitting off the elbow cyl. . stay away from the old hiranger linesman booms there not over center and stink imo the company that makes the mat-3 started out making parts for the hi ranger so thats why they look simalar. personally i would never get into a telescopic boom, because ive seen to many log loaders fall out the end after a few years. dont get a skyworker or a strat-o-tower . they have been blacklisted by osha if you use one you better have a good life insurance policy. my dad had 2 skyworkers and 1 of the came down on him twice luckily the boom fell into limbs and caught him. another man we knew wasnt so lucky when his strat-o threw him into a street



Wow so my 60 foot high ranger is chit eh:monkey: I have worked out of the linesman models for near twenty years so please tell me why they are bad?


If I had my pic for residential it would be the Elliot which is telescoping and built different than log loaders so they don't fall out the end:jawdrop: I have also worked lr booms including the early asplundh built that I would not get in today.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 5, 2009)

For me it would probably be altec or hi-ranger, most likely altec though being that i'm 65 miles from their Creedmoor plant.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow so my 60 foot high ranger is chit eh:monkey: I have worked out of the linesman models for near twenty years so please tell me why they are bad?



I grew up in a skyworker and probaly have over 2000 hours logged in flyin em' so when you get out of that and into something that cant even stand up straight, it can be a little frustrating. Plus they dont go over center so if you cant get the truck past an obsticle, like a fence or something, you have to climb out. and Im not bashing the xt, i run a 60 footer myself at least 3 days a week. Im just saying do you want to pay $120 an hour to have someone swap hoses when you could do it yourself on a aerial lift? Now if the goal is just to get out of climbing, then hey who cares? they all rock. is it against the law to state an opinion?


----------



## sharkfin12us (Apr 5, 2009)

*buckets*



John Stewart said:


> Hey
> I'm 39 also and you just can't get there as fast anymore! So if you are not climbing at least 3-4 times a week you need to go tall on your bucket! If you are buying new go with the Altec E70. 75ft of working height but it is big bucks so you better work it everyday. If you are going used just make sure it goes over center!
> Keep climbing were not that old yet!
> John



I agree with this guy on the altec if i had the money woule be rear mount or with a chip box.My 3 preferences are this aerial lift of conneticut since i own that.Altec and high ranger.Over the center yes.If you go used stay away from GMC i was told by mechanic hard to get parts.I have international 1998.Go diesel.I bought mine on ebay for 39,000 with 56,000 miles on it.good luck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Plus they dont go over center so if you cant get the truck past an obsticle, like a fence or something, you have to climb out Im just saying do you want to pay $120 an hour to have someone swap hoses when you could do it yourself on a aerial lift? they all rock. is it against the law to state an opinion?



No not against the law but when you make false statements I am going to call bs. I for one don't understand a fence getting in you way of boom movement so maybe you can enlighten a 25 year vet how a six foot fence gets in the way of a sixty foot boom? Also maybe you can't replace hoses on a 52 pbi but I have and can so please if you don't know what your talking about just say so. By the way if you ever tried and Elliot you would forget about anything built in conn.


----------



## clearance (Apr 5, 2009)

I am with Rope, Hi-Rangers are good booms. I have ran a few of them, even the old Linesman booms are decent and dependable,


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 5, 2009)

*hey Prentice*

I have operated a couple, but never owned a lift truck.

What kind of faulty equipment would cause those accidents you described? When I do buy one I want to know what to look for!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> I have operated a couple, but never owned a lift truck.
> 
> What kind of faulty equipment would cause those accidents you described? When I do buy one I want to know what to look for!



The type is a factor look for drive cables ,leveling cables frays wear etc. Look at the attachment points for worn misaligned pins cracks in welds etc. Look at stress points for cracked welds and hoses wore out look look look and fly from lower controls and look some more grease all fittings lube all cables load lines etc. If you don't know maintenance of an aerial lift you really have no business flying one. Check booms for cracks in insulation wear in resting areas,check holding valves and know how to do emergency bleeding and know how to adjust the valve to its correct setting too tight or high pitched squeal and you may have made a hydraulic grenade! Anyway many operators of lifts don't know their equipment and imo should work for someone who does.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 5, 2009)

*dont know their equip*

This is true about a lot of things, some people in general dont have a clue how to use something correctly, let alone maintain it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> This is true about a lot of things, some people in general dont have a clue how to use something correctly, let alone maintain it.



Yup and some do but don't do what they know needs done either being lazy or in my case poor not able to afford the best stuff. It is all good if they don't know but have the maintenance done regular by competent shop but they need to learn inspection and grease whether they can not rebuild their own lift or not!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

the older booms were built to crane specs because they had different standards back then. back in the dark ages when skyworkers first hit the market they didnt know much about aluminum and the elbows would crack and break. product liability lawsuits put them under in the early to mid 80's. Aerial lift bought the rites or something like that and had an engineer design a steel elbow and put some upgrades here and there. Also, the problem with used lifts is, you never know what dumb @zz was running the thing before you. Some ignorant folks out there seem to think that its ok to rope 1000 pound logs to a boom rated to 300 pound cap. . Ive also heard horror stories about boneheads putting the basket on the ground on over center units, pushing the lever instead of pulling and subsequently raising the truck off the ground with the boom. Or maybe getting the boom hung up on a limb and not knowing it and keep yanking on the lever till the machine rips itself apart. With older units, fatigue can play a huge factor. Sometimes cracks are hidden under other parts.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No not against the law but when you make false statements I am going to call bs. I for one don't understand a fence getting in you way of boom movement so maybe you can enlighten a 25 year vet how a six foot fence gets in the way of a sixty foot boom? Also maybe you can't replace hoses on a 52 pbi but I have and can so please if you don't know what your talking about just say so. By the way if you ever tried and Elliot you would forget about anything built in conn.



I want you to imagine that you have a large cottonwood between two houses and theres a chain link fence and can only reach one side of the tree. Can your truck magically fly over the fence and into the backyard? And WTH is a 52 pbi? Are you running an old linesman or what? I just like a stick boom that will unfold 200 degrees so i have a lot of side reach. We all know this is impossible with a linesman because the bucket is attached to the boom the way it is.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Apr 5, 2009)

Don Peters said:


> Hi, I am new to this site & new to the tree care business. I've found a lot of useful information here! It really sounds like you guys know what you're talking about! I am 39 years old & just figured out what I love doing. better late than never I guess. I'm a tool & die maker by trade while doing tree care on the side, looking to do tree care full time in the near future. I'm looking for a bucket truck with chip dump. Which is the best aerial lift out there, High Ranger, Altec, Aerial Lift of Conn., Teco's , Lift All.etc... As much information as I can get on this subject would be very helpful.
> Thanks.




I personally think Altech and Aerial lift of CT are close to the same. Altech is a fast moving boom. Be careful with it around powerlines. The company I work for full time uses both. Same storage, both use PTO but I am pretty sure they can be modified to use pony motors. The new Altec PTO's are easy to engage. It is a flick of the switch and your ready to go. Almost like old four wheel drive where you had to turn the hubs to the new ones where you engage in the cab. 

That reminds me, if you are doing residential, I personally recommend having two seperate trucks. You want your dump and chipper out of your drop zone obviously so you don't damage. And second so you can keep it on solid ground in bad weather. That way you can drop the chipper and pull your bucket truck out when it get's stuck. If you get a forester truck your going to get stuck and the only way out is a wrecker to come and get you and I don't know anyone that includes that fee in there estimates.

Good luck and I suggest also to not finance anything. Unless you are already booked up the you know what you can't guarantee your bills getting paid. Save up and pay cash for used equipment. Then save up and buy the shiny new stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> the older booms were built to crane specs because they had different standards back then. back in the dark ages when skyworkers first hit the market they didnt know much about aluminum and the elbows would crack and break. product liability lawsuits put them under in the early to mid 80's. Aerial lift bought the rites or something like that and had an engineer design a steel elbow and put some upgrades here and there. Also, the problem with used lifts is, you never know what dumb @zz was running the thing before you. Some ignorant folks out there seem to think that its ok to rope 1000 pound logs to a boom rated to 300 pound cap. . Ive also heard horror stories about boneheads putting the basket on the ground on over center units, pushing the lever instead of pulling and subsequently raising the truck off the ground with the boom. Or maybe getting the boom hung up on a limb and not knowing it and keep yanking on the lever till the machine rips itself apart. With older units, fatigue can play a huge factor. Sometimes cracks are hidden under other parts.



Look older units like mine are fine if you understand how to inspect them and do so on a regular basis. As far as your hidden crack thing goes a stress test will find all you can't visually see. If your going to speak about lifts learn what you are saying. Btw many accidents have came from brand new trucks with faulty built components such as but not limited to drive cables, leveling cables, attachments etc. If you think Aerial lift of conn is impervious to failure you are wrong. The reason I like Elliot is they build sign trucks which are designed to carry heavier loads so your weight is little wear. They do telescope but have a good track record a material handler on them is a better fit than any fiberglass constructed boom but pricey.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> I want you to imagine that you have a large cottonwood between two houses and theres a chain link fence and can only reach one side of the tree. Can your truck magically fly over the fence and into the backyard? And WTH is a 52 pbi? Are you running an old linesman or what? I just like a stick boom that will unfold 200 degrees so i have a lot of side reach. We all know this is impossible with a linesman because the bucket is attached to the boom the way it is.



I have a magical rope and saddle that will allow me to get the unreachable tree which btw is not too often.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 5, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> You mean you know how to climb, too?



I am fast forgetting lol!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

You still have not told me what model your using and Im going to assume its a linesman, which Im not bashing due to age. In fact, I have never heard of one of those failing. Nor have I ever heard of any Fatalities in one of those. I just dont like them because the stick boom is kinda floppy, and they are not over center. The older booms I am Bashing are the osha redflagged, blacklisted, known to have huge flaws and a long history of killing people. Like skyworkers and strat-o-towers. Dont attack me like I dont know what Im talking about when you obviously have not takin the time to read and fully understand what Ive written.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> the hi ranger stay away from the old hiranger linesman booms there not over center and stink imo the company that makes the mat-3 started out making parts for the hi ranger so thats why they look simalar. personally i would never get into a telescopic boom, because ive seen to many log loaders fall out the end after a few years.



Ok your saying I misread your posts I see two back to back mis-statements linesman booms don't stink and telescoping log loaders are not going to be the same as telescoping man lifts a higher standard will be upheld for the latter. I will tell you no matter which lift you run know it fully down to the last bolt that way you will know when something is not right.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

You see that little Imo? that means they stink "IN MY OPINION". I just dont like em'. Get over it. Im not gonna lose any sleep over this . Why should you care about what I think? Did I come to your house, look you dead in the eye and say "hey, you got the worst bucket there is!". No I didnt, so calm down.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> You see that little Imo? that means they stink "IN MY OPINION". I just dont like em'. Get over it. Im not gonna lose any sleep over this . Why should you care about what I think? Did I come to your house, look you dead in the eye and say "hey, you got the worst bucket there is!". No I didnt, so calm down.



I am calm have not even batted an eye pard just telling my views of what was said. Fact is; I wish I had a jet pack instead of a bucket but at least I can replace my hoses with out sending it to Terex so alls good with my non-overcenter paid for pos:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> You still have not told me what model your using and Im going to assume its a linesman, which Im not bashing due to age. In fact, I have never heard of one of those failing. Nor have I ever heard of any Fatalities in one of those. I just dont like them because the stick boom is kinda floppy, and they are not over center. The older booms I am Bashing are the osha redflagged, blacklisted, known to have huge flaws and a long history of killing people. Like skyworkers and strat-o-towers. Dont attack me like I dont know what Im talking about when you obviously have not takin the time to read and fully understand what Ive written.



Ok it is a linesman yes it is old there is plus and minus to its construction one being since it does not go over center and has a drive cable it only has minimal wear at the sheath or outer pivot. The early lr and some lifts of overcenter capacity wear the cable on both sides as the boom passes center requiring more attention to the cable area. The over center trucks I used have only one advantage side reach down low. Full reach is no disadvantage even though you may think so because it is designed to reach full height behind the truck some twenty foot out! I have grown fond of these units but if I had the $ to blow an Elliot with 125' or a spyderlift would be considered. The Elliot is essentially a crane with basket and controls has a great track record and can be used to lift marginal loads even at full jib.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Apr 6, 2009)

*elliot*



ropensaddle said:


> No not against the law but when you make false statements I am going to call bs. I for one don't understand a fence getting in you way of boom movement so maybe you can enlighten a 25 year vet how a six foot fence gets in the way of a sixty foot boom? Also maybe you can't replace hoses on a 52 pbi but I have and can so please if you don't know what your talking about just say so. By the way if you ever tried and Elliot you would forget about anything built in conn.




Im curious do you have any pics of an elliot id like to see.I have aerial lift of conneticut but im open minded to learn abouy others too thanks


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 6, 2009)

John464 said:


> Hey Motor,
> 
> How do you feel about http://www.mat-3.com/
> 
> A telescoping upper boom make it real nice design in terms of working the tree. Ever worked on one of them?



I have and you cant get much better mobility than out of a telescopic boom>


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

sharkfin12us said:


> Im curious do you have any pics of an elliot id like to see.I have aerial lift of conneticut but im open minded to learn abouy others too thanks



Google it I don't want to cause problems with the sponsors the eline is primo!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rope, thank you for finaly clarifying that you have a linesman. The XT is the one that the hoses are a pain in the arse to replace, due to the design of the so called "tri-link". I don't know the exact date of your boom, but I do know the older ones had exposed hoses on the elbow, another disadvantage when darting around through trees. :deadhorse:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Rope, thank you for finaly clarifying that you have a linesman. The XT is the one that the hoses are a pain in the arse to replace, due to the design of the so called "tri-link". I don't know the exact date of your boom, but I do know the older ones had exposed hoses on the elbow, another disadvantage when darting around through trees. :deadhorse:



Well friend you got me there but for one fact I don't dart,rub etc. the set up is why I don't, what I mean is; I have perfected setting the truck up by 1985!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im only 27 and had a 30 year aspluhnd vet tell me that I set the truck up better than 90% of the people he's ever worked with, and he was a ticket crew foreman, not a production p ri ssy . (GO ART!!! YOU WILL ALWAYS ROCK!!!) Ill admit I kiss the trees a little but I still set the boom up and maneuver around better than my 20 year vet boss. Streamlined, built for speed! GO DOG GO!!!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

I must admit Im half tempted to drive down to meet ya, work a day for food, show you just what this young punk knows. maybe bring some toys, help ya pull a 4G day.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Im only 27 and had a 30 year aspluhnd vet tell me that I set the truck up better than 90% of the people he's ever worked with, and he was a ticket crew foreman, not a production p ri ssy . (GO ART!!! YOU WILL ALWAYS ROCK!!!) Ill admit I kiss the trees a little but I still set the boom up and maneuver around better than my 20 year vet boss. Streamlined, built for speed! GO DOG GO!!!


Welp I was a danger tree expert thirteen years for the power company and a production crew before that, good to hear your setting up well


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well you got one on me. Never did the line clearance gig and never wanted to. Aint got the stones to do that every day. Did one last week that turned my grapes into raisins. If someone can teach me how to get pics off my phone and onto the screen, Id be more than happy to share. Silver Maple, old construction copper primary in the middle, twenty years of line clear hacking (if not more). Tallest lead starts growing away from the wire, then back over it. Only thing tall enough to rope to is 35ft away. (thank god for the GRCS!!!) Plenty of disney land (our term for over landscaped) underneath. Pool, jacuzzi, house drop,deck,cable and phone line, deck railing, brick retaining wall, and 6ft privacy fence. Septic, customer wouldnt let us board the bucket in.Had to be climbed. Boss told me AFTER that he wouldve let me say no. (SEE BAD BOSSES THREAD) In the words of Charlie Brown, ARRG!!!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 6, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> I must admit Im half tempted to drive down to meet ya, work a day for food, show you just what this young punk knows. maybe bring some toys, help ya pull a 4G day.





ropensaddle said:


> Welp I was a danger tree expert thirteen years for the power company and a production crew before that, good to hear your setting up well







bring him on down show him how it,s done the hillbilly way.
he,ll go back lovin that 4g day:deadhorse:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 6, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> bring him on down show him how it,s done the hillbilly way.
> he,ll go back lovin that 4g day:deadhorse:



:hmm3grin2orange: yup I would shake his hand on our 4g day


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

My moms boyfriend has family in ark, ill find out where there at and when there goin down there again to visit, and maybe go with for a "vacation" if there near you guys. I always enjoy working with the real hardcore old school. I prefer to call it tree billy. Most of the guys around here that know me say Im the perfect mix of old and new. Maybe you guys could find some low access backyard climber only stuff, so I could bring my mini bob. It gets kinda lonely sittin in da garage all the time.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 6, 2009)

take you up on the free food deal,and you can even bring the mini bob.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

sure enough, but whos gonna pick up the tab when the nights over? Ill make you a deal, you let me know what kinda gear you have , and if we pull more than $2200 In 10 hours you buy breakfast, lunch, and, WINK WINK dinner!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 6, 2009)

got that covered my friend.
you might even might even find some relatives down here!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

You gotta log loader, or are we gonna be goin full on billy? I got some vacation time comin after we finish a city contract in the middle of may. I imagine you could book the right removals by then. By the way, I hate trimmin. Nothin against trimmers, just grew up wit d old man doin major land clearing, highway widening, or large removals all day long.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 6, 2009)

log loaders name is bigun,he,s my first skidder got to keep him around,loyalty thing ya know


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

I mean you gota hydraulic boom or a bunch of strong backs? Im a little too much of a whiner to be huckin 36in diameter firewood chuncks into the back of a tall chip truck. Been there, done that, got the chiropractor bill to prove it...


----------



## treevet (Apr 7, 2009)

I have had 2 53' WH Hi Ranger Lineman. I have had no prob with either one except I rebuilt the pistol grip on the first one. I like these as they are pretty fast and they are easy to set up have only 2 outriggers.

I am just a 2 man op but about 10 years ago I added a 75'WH Teco. Contrary to an earlier post I have had no problems with this except put a clutch in the truck. I wouldn't want to have just this big unit without a small one as it is relatively slow and slower setup. Works great with a crane and other stuff. I am partial to rear mount and 2 man buckets.


----------



## Little Dip (Apr 30, 2009)

*Aerial Lift of CT*

Being the Founder / Owners Son of Aerial Lift of CT and know the history of how my Dad started and personally worked there for a total of 25 years of Service, Troubleshooting, Hands on Manufacturing and design and much more, I am no longer with the company and my Sister has taken over since his death in 2004 but would be happy to answer any questions anyone may have. In 2006 I rebuilt their web-site with all models and options and is about the oldest running company in the Bucket Truck industry. please visit. www.aeriallift.com 
Brian


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2009)

treevet said:


> I have had 2 53' WH Hi Ranger Lineman. I have had no prob with either one except I rebuilt the pistol grip on the first one. I like these as they are pretty fast and they are easy to set up have only 2 outriggers.
> 
> I am just a 2 man op but about 10 years ago I added a 75'WH Teco. Contrary to an earlier post I have had no problems with this except put a clutch in the truck. I wouldn't want to have just this big unit without a small one as it is relatively slow and slower setup. Works great with a crane and other stuff. I am partial to rear mount and 2 man buckets.



Well I would be chewing someone out leaving the driver door open lol. Nice pic btw!
Ps is that groundie you he is in a hard hat zone if there ever was one


----------



## Mapleman (Apr 30, 2009)

As an ol' timer from Hartford, Conn. once told me: "F**k a bunch of bucket trucks."


----------



## Dadatwins (May 1, 2009)

Little Dip said:


> Being the Founder / Owners Son of Aerial Lift of CT and know the history of how my Dad started and personally worked there for a total of 25 years of Service, Troubleshooting, Hands on Manufacturing and design and much more, I am no longer with the company and my Sister has taken over since his death in 2004 but would be happy to answer any questions anyone may have. In 2006 I rebuilt their web-site with all models and options and is about the oldest running company in the Bucket Truck industry. please visit. www.aeriallift.com
> Brian



Welcome Brian, nice to have your input.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I would be chewing someone out leaving the driver door open lol. Nice pic btw!
> Ps is that groundie you he is in a hard hat zone if there ever was one



You mean hard head zone. (aka blockhead zone)

It's closely related to the twilight zone. In fact, it is rumored that the twilight zone met up with the danger zone one night down at the Landing Zone. (It's a silly place, don't bother.)

No need to bring up the details here, but this is the legendary hell spawn love child that resulted.

Incidentally, the hard hat zone is of no relation at all. Completely different gene pool.


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> You mean hard head zone. (aka blockhead zone)
> 
> It's closely related to the twilight zone. In fact, it is rumored that the twilight zone met up with the danger zone one night down at the Landing Zone. (It's a silly place, don't bother.)
> 
> ...



little melodramatic, ...no?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 1, 2009)

treevet said:


> little melodramatic, ...no?



No....just having a little fun with words before work, after being up since 1:30am, at the expense of guys that see no need for hard hats. 

I was in the out of coffee zone. forgive me. 

Ropen knows that I'm not to be taken too seriously, especially when I'm not being serious at all.

Though I think, as melodramatic as it may have seemed, there is some truth to it. 

Some are hard headed figuratively, and I suppose some might mistake that for physically as well. Maybe a couple of lumps, or cat scans later, they realize that they too need to be hard headed about hard hats.

It is truly hard to be hard headed either way with a fractured or crushed skull. That would be _melo_traumatic.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> No....just having a little fun with words before work, after being up since 1:30am, at the expense of guys that see no need for hard hats.
> 
> I was in the out of coffee zone. forgive me.
> 
> ...



Just call em like I see em I have melomyassic down from my muchohardheaded days


----------



## treevet (May 2, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> That would be _melo_traumatic.



now that was a good one and not quite as corny as the last one.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 27, 2011)

Any one know much about the altec AM855?


----------



## KiloRico (Sep 24, 2012)

You may want to try renting a few of the different recommendations you get from this site before buying to help you get an idea of how each one performs in your specific work situation. Check out NES rentals (Construction Equipment Rental - Aerial Lifts and Heavy Equipment | NES Rentals), they have all the best brands and even have a few electric models to help you save on gas. Hope this helps!


----------

